# Top 4 Candidates for POY - Agree or Disagree



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hakim Warrick - best mid-range and in player in America. Very consistent as well. No huge games, but will give you 20-10 every night. 

Chris Paul - Best floor leader amongst the top teams

Shelden Williams - Robotic, but still a great player. Basically he has made up for Duke's lack of a second inside player. 

Andrew Bogut - Huge numbers and they are getting better as the season goes on. Utah is also playing well.

These are my top 4. Anybody agree. OR totally diagree.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really think J.J. Reddick has to be in there. He leads the ACC, the toughest conference, in scoring at 21.7ppg and his team is undefeated.

He has a hand in his face on every shot and still manages to score. He really is a great player and I dont know why people hate him so much. Maybe its just the whole Duke thing.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I totally agree with Warrick and Paul but not Shelden Williams and Bogut at all. Bogut doesn't have a prayer cuz he plays for Utah (not a bad team but not in a top conference) and Williams isn't even the best candidate on his team.

Here's my candidates:

Hakim Warrick- Syracuse
Chris Paul- Wake Forest
Rashad McCants- UNC
J.J. Reddick- Duke

Wayne Simien would have been a candidate if he hadn't been injured. Illinois has some great players but none of them stand out too much. 

I think the frontrunner has to be Chris Paul. He is a great player.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

How about Luther Head?


----------



## HanesOnU (Nov 10, 2004)

Joey Graham is averaging 19 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists. He is also shooting 58%. In conference play he is averaging like 25 points a game.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Lawrence Roberts?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi. Providence fan here. Where is Ryan Gomes??


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Boston College fan here - Craig Smith???


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am an Alabama fan and you guys are insane. Where the hell is Kennedy Winsston.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rutgers fan here. Where the hell is our doofus center with the big hair?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Lawrence Roberts?


His team fell off to much to really be considered IMO...Maybe if they win the SEC.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I love Kennedy Winston. I think he's the best player in the SEC, but someone from the ACC is gonna win it in my opinion.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

daniel gibson?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok this thread clearly jus turned into fans fo each time coming into vouch for their personal fav...how bout some people actually naming the top players in the nation?

IMO...
Warrick-almost singlehandedly(sp?) leading his team this year along with McNamara to #4 in the polls
Chris Paul-Despite losing a big game to Tech tonite on OT, still doing an amazing job leading his team all year

Its tough to make an argument for any single UNC or Duke player seeing as they are so deep. But if push came to shove, i would also put Reddick and McCants on that list.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Salim Stoudamire

Francisco Garcia

Kennedy Winston

Should all get some mention.....


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> I am an Alabama fan and you guys are insane. Where the hell is Kennedy Winsston.


Earnest Shelton? :yes:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Hakim Warrick - best mid-range and in player in America. Very consistent as well. No huge games, but will give you 20-10 every night.
> 
> Chris Paul - Best floor leader amongst the top teams
> ...


I almost said I'd replace Warrick with someone else, but the guy's averaging 20+ppg, 9rbs, and plays nearly 40mpg. So, I'd definitley put him on that list... I guess I'll go with Paul. 15ppg and 6apg is solid. He does a lot of things that don't show up in the scorebook either. And most important, he's a big time leader... Shelden is averaging a double-double and almost 4blks a game. That one's a no-brainer, although that Maryland game wasn't too impressive... I heard Andy Katz say Bogut was the most underrated player in the country. Katz is a dufous. They're nationally ranked and ESPN talks about him all the time. If you don't know about this guy, you aren't a college basketball fan. He's averaging a double double too (20-11)... And for my final pick............... Craig Smith. Puttin up 19-6 and his team's undefeated. Eh, I just put him on there for the BC fans here. Do we have any?

1. Paul
2. Bogut
3. Warrick
4. Williams
5. Smith

There it is. And no Illinois players. Sorry Illini fans, but they're just too good of a team... So, I guess what I'm sayin in - JN, I agree with your list. :grinning:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think you have to put Wayne Simien on the list. Despite being injured he has had a good season, and is just getting started. Great performance against Texas today, and should def. be in the POY race.

Luther Head also deserves recognition. He is the leading scorer on the best team in the nation, and also is in the top 3 on the team in rebounds and assists. He has been simply phenomenal this year. Yes, he does have amazing teammates but you can't argue against what he has done.

Hakim Warrick has been the leader of the 'Cuse this year, and really has kept this team at where they are. He's averaging insane numbers and without him playing the way he is, Syracuse would be in the bottom of the top 25. Plus he has had some sick dunks this year.

Chris Paul, uhh any questions. Other than a couple bad games, he has been great.

Those are the 4 guys I nominate for POY.

Honorable Mention:
Craig Smith, BC
Shelden Williams, Duke
Ray Felton, UNC
Nate Robinson, Washington


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And I havent even said anything.. I wont.. I'll let my team do the talking on the court


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> And I havent even said anything.. I wont.. I'll let my team do the talking on the court


you just did


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> And I havent even said anything.. I wont.. I'll let my team do the talking on the court


You just did - and it's only about Illinois as unusual.

This is a thread where the scope is outside of just "Illinois" basketball. If you are not willing to post something that includes Illinois players within the national scope, then don't bother posting at all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I really, really do feel bad about not putting an Illinois player on my list, but I don't think anyone else (AP, ESPN, etc) is going to put one on their list either. Texan is right - Head deserves some credit, but there are other guys who are putting up similar or better numbers and are on teams where if they didn't, their teams would down right stink. Another guy with numbers similar/little better than Head's - Ronny Turiaf. I pulled a late one last night (12:00  ) and watched some of the Zags game against Portland. The guy is averaging close to 17-10 and he's doing it while getting double-, triple-, and quadruple- teamed. Of course it helps to have guys like Morrison, Raivio, and Batista, but he's still extrememly important to that team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How about shutting the hell up Junior and everyone else? People always ***** about me posting? Why is that? I didnt even mention the word ILLINOIS in this thread but there goes people putting words into my mouth. I have not said one word about Illinois or any of their players being Player of the Year Candidates in this thread. I wish people would quit making judgements on me for something I never said. I said I'll let my team do the talking on the court. But if you guys really want me to stop posting then I will. I'll have no problem with that. OH and people never complain about Junior and him always talking about Syracuse! I know Hakim Warrick is a National Player of the Year Candidate but you cant see almost any post with Junior mentioning Syracuse :upset: So who the **** are you to tell me what I should do?


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

What about Wayne Simien? He's averaging 18-11 facing double and triple teams every game, and last night dominated a good Texas frontline to the tune of 27 points on 11-17 shooting in 28 minutes.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> How about shutting the hell up Junior and everyone else? People always ***** about me posting? Why is that? I didnt even mention the word ILLINOIS in this thread but there goes people putting words into my mouth. I have not said one word about Illinois or any of their players being Player of the Year Candidates in this thread. I wish people would quit making judgements on me for something I never said. I said I'll let my team do the talking on the court. But if you guys really want me to stop posting then I will. I'll have no problem with that. OH and people never complain about Junior and him always talking about Syracuse! I know Hakim Warrick is a National Player of the Year Candidate but you cant see almost any post with Junior mentioning Syracuse :upset: So who the **** are you to tell me what I should do?


You do mention the Illini in every thread, but to be fair, they are the best right now.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> How about shutting the hell up Junior and everyone else? People always ***** about me posting? Why is that? I didnt even mention the word ILLINOIS in this thread but there goes people putting words into my mouth. I have not said one word about Illinois or any of their players being Player of the Year Candidates in this thread. I wish people would quit making judgements on me for something I never said. I said I'll let my team do the talking on the court. But if you guys really want me to stop posting then I will. I'll have no problem with that. OH and people never complain about Junior and him always talking about Syracuse! I know Hakim Warrick is a National Player of the Year Candidate but you cant see almost any post with Junior mentioning Syracuse :upset: So who the **** are you to tell me what I should do?


http://www.apa.org/pubinfo/anger.html


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> http://www.apa.org/pubinfo/anger.html


I'm in the bad here. Take it easy on BC.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> How about shutting the hell up Junior and everyone else? People always ***** about me posting? Why is that? I didnt even mention the word ILLINOIS in this thread but there goes people putting words into my mouth. I have not said one word about Illinois or any of their players being Player of the Year Candidates in this thread. I wish people would quit making judgements on me for something I never said. I said I'll let my team do the talking on the court. But if you guys really want me to stop posting then I will. I'll have no problem with that. OH and people never complain about Junior and him always talking about Syracuse! I know Hakim Warrick is a National Player of the Year Candidate but you cant see almost any post with Junior mentioning Syracuse :upset: So who the **** are you to tell me what I should do?


You do only talk about Illinois to be fair.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> 
> 
> You do only talk about Illinois to be fair.


I havent talked about Illinois unless they are involved in a topic in a long time on this forum.. Learn it!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My Candidates for POY...

Andrew Bogut
Ike Diogu
J.J. Reddick
Chris Paul

POY is different then MVP these guys are playing great basketball and are cornerstones for their teams. I give the edge to J.J. Redick and Chris Paul being a close second...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> nother guy with numbers similar/little better than Head's - Ronny Turiaf. I pulled a late one last night (12:00 ) and watched some of the Zags game against Portland. The guy is averaging close to 17-10 and he's doing it while getting double-, triple-, and quadruple- teamed. Of course it helps to have guys like Morrison, Raivio, and Batista, but he's still extrememly important to that team.


As much as I love Turiaf, he hasnt played too well this year because of being bothered by ankle injuries......I dont think that he should be POY this year at all.....


----------

